# Ab wann kann man FRÜHESTENS in die aufgelisteten Instanzen ?



## Bodog (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo, 
Ich habe eine Frage : 
Da mein Bruder erst lvl 20 ist wollte ich fragen ab wann ich ihn frühstens folgende Instanzen ziehen kann :
Kral der Klingenhauer
Kloster - Friedhof,Bibliothek,Waffenkammer sowie Kathedrale
Hügel der Klingenhauer 
Zulfarrak

Bitte das früheste LVL der jeweiligen Instanz

Mfg Bodog


----------



## Foris (28. Februar 2008)

Hier sieht man alle Gebiete mit level angabe!:

http://www.wow-europe.com/shared/wow-com/i.../main/index.htm

sogar Inis^^


----------



## Mikroflame (28. Februar 2008)

naja,zul farak ist ganz sicher früshtens ab lvl 35....
kloster würd ich denken,würd er spätestens mit 25 können


----------



## Tanknix (29. Februar 2008)

Die aufgelisteten Stufen angaben sind wirklich die, mit denen man die Instanzen betretten kann, ob es ratsam oder gesund ist, ist ne andere frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tirkari (29. Februar 2008)

Die aufgelisteten Stufen bei dem Atlas sind aber nicht die Minimalstufen, mit denen man den Dungeon betreten kann, sondern die, für die er geplant ist.
Höllenfeuerbollwerk steht da zB mit 60-62, ich war da aber letztens mit nem lvl 57er zusammen drin (Portstein war er noch zu klein für, aber rein kam er in die Ini), oder Gruul, kann man auch mit lvl 68 rein (65 war glaub ich das Mindestlevel) - ist zwar nur bedingt sinnvoll, aber möglich.

Für die gefragten Dungeons weiß ich die Mindestlevel aber leider auch nicht.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Februar 2008)

bedenke, das rote oder gar mobs die für ihn noch ?? haben sehr wenig ep geben. leivber da durchzeihen, wo die mobs gelb sind, also auf ihren empfohlenen lvln


----------



## Door81 (6. März 2008)

Lieber die "empfohlenen" Stufen da beachten als ab wann man theoretisch rein kann.

In letzter Zeit suckeds einfach nur wenn man zB. ne Gruppe für Farrak mitm xten Twink sucht und sich dann fast ausschliesslich 39er Tanks,  41er Mages usw. melden. Einen, wenns nicht grad der Tank ist und die restliche Gruppe 44+ ist ists ja ganz ok, aber neulich kam ich in ne Grp in der 4 Leute noch keine 42 waren. Die Mobs sind zT 47, Bosse bis 50 oder 51 hoch, kann ja net angehn.


----------



## Masterlock (6. März 2008)

Moin,

Ich empfehle dir das Addon "Atlas". Da bekommst du alle Infos zu den Instanzen + den Loot!
Atlas kannst du dir hier runterladen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Masterlock  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (7. März 2008)

Man sollte vielleicht auch überlegen dass es mehr Sinn macht wenn er zumindest schon die Quests für die Instanzen annehmen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abgesehn davon kann es sehr nervig sein aufgrund der aggro-range wenn der zu ziehende zu low ist.


----------



## Hinkman (16. Juli 2008)

da mich gerade genau die gleiche Frage beschäftigt hat, hier eine Übersicht
http://www.wowwiki.com/Instances_by_level


----------



## Trisch (16. Juli 2008)

Die interessanten Drops sind dann eh wieder an ein Mindestlevel gebunden, also was will mann mit 35 in der Kathedrale z.B. ?


----------



## Hinkman (16. Juli 2008)

leveln!?


----------



## Komakomi (29. August 2008)

Foris schrieb:


> Hier sieht man alle Gebiete mit level angabe!:
> 
> http://www.wow-europe.com/shared/wow-com/i.../main/index.htm
> 
> sogar Inis^^




Dies sind die auflistungen, der Level, wie man sinnvoll in 5er gruppen in die Inztanzen kann... 

verlies beispielsweise ist schon wunderbar mit lvl 10 möglich wenn ein starker char dabei is 8)


----------



## Xelyna (29. August 2008)

Komakomi schrieb:


> Dies sind die auflistungen, der Level, wie man sinnvoll in 5er gruppen in die Inztanzen kann...
> 
> verlies beispielsweise ist schon wunderbar mit lvl 10 möglich wenn ein starker char dabei is 8)


Bei vielen gibts dann aber nur wenig oder gar keine EP wenn die Mobs viiiiiel höher sind als das eigene Level 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nehmt wie Tikume sagt, einfach die Instanzen bei denen er gelb-orange Quests hat.


----------



## Gryphos (17. September 2008)

Trisch schrieb:


> Die interessanten Drops sind dann eh wieder an ein Mindestlevel gebunden, also was will mann mit 35 in der Kathedrale z.B. ?




Naja ich mein, wenn man das Loot schon hat, bevor man die empfohlene Stufe erreicht hat braucht man später den anderen Spielern in der ini das Loot nicht wegwürfeln und kann sich einfach nur auch die Qs konzentrieren das entspannt das verhälltnis in der Grp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orrosh (17. September 2008)

Hinkman schrieb:


> leveln!?



dann bringt es Dir aber mehr XP, wenn Du mit einer level-gleichen Grp rein gehst. Je größer der Unterschied zum ziehenden Char, desto weniger XP bringt der Mob.

ansonsten:

/sign @Xelyna


----------



## Madrake (17. September 2008)

Bodog schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe eine Frage :
> Da mein Bruder erst lvl 20 ist wollte ich fragen ab wann ich ihn frühstens folgende Instanzen ziehen kann :
> Kral der Klingenhauer
> ...




Mit Level 20 würd ich dir raten mal in BSF (Burg Schattenfang) vorbeizuschauen evtl. in Höhlen der Wehklagen (HDW)

Kloster Friedhof - kannste mit ca. Level 25 rein (Endboss hat ca. Level 28)
Bibliothek - mit ca. Level 28 (Endboss Doan dürfte ca. Level 30 haben)
Waffenkammer - ab ca. Level 30 (sehr enge Gänge und wenn ein Lowlevel dabei ist, zieht er per Aggrorange die komplette Gänge in den Katakomben zusammen... - Endboss hat Level 32)
Kathedrale - ab ca. Level 35 ratsam... (Endbosse haben Level 40)
Hügel ab ca. Level 35 - Der Lich hat ca. Level 42
ZulFarrak mit Level 40 erst ratsam... - Endbosse haben Level 45 (die beiden Trolle ohne nun Gazhrilla zu nennen bzw. den Troll mit seinen Basilisken Adds)


mfg Madrake


----------



## Indya Anetheron (20. September 2008)

Hinkman schrieb:


> da mich gerade genau die gleiche Frage beschäftigt hat, hier eine Übersicht
> http://www.wowwiki.com/Instances_by_level


Der TE wollte wissen ab wann man frühestens rein kann - zum gezogen werden. Dafür gibt der obige link von Hinkman die angaben.

Was ich noch dazu sagen wollte am Beispiel Kloster -Kathedrale:
sinnvoll ist es ab lvl 33, da man dann afaik die hauptquest annehmen kann, in der es ja die fette waffenbelohnung gibt.  
und mit nem 70er der zieht geht das alles extrem schnell, so das man trotzdem gut ep erhält im verhältnis. 

Gruß Indya


----------

